# Australia agreed multicultural access plans for everyone



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Government departments and agencies in Australia are tailoring their services for people from culturally and linguistically diverse backgrounds under new multicultural access and equity requirements. The Minister for Multicultural Affairs, Kate Lundy, has unveiled new multicultural access and equity plans that outline the strategies, priority actions and targets for improving services for individuals from overseas [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia agreed multicultural access plans for everyone...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

